

Animagraffs - uptown
http://animagraffs.com/

======
michaelmior
For those interested in the mechanics of firearms, there is a great game[1]
which teaches assembly and maintenance of various weapons along with X-ray
views of their operation.

[1] [http://www.kongregate.com/games/vklimov/gun-
disassembly](http://www.kongregate.com/games/vklimov/gun-disassembly)

------
aikah
This graphics are great ,no question,but text in a gif image is not.This is a
clear case where embeded SVG could help The graphics here are not
interactive.What about stoping an animation,playing it forward,backward,...

------
Eclyps
I absolutely love visuals like this. There are things that I don't think I
ever would have understood had I not seen an animated sequence of events like
the ones on this site. I can forgive the heavy use of text within the images,
since it makes the images easier to share without missing critical info (it IS
just a wordpress site)

------
97-109-107
Whoever enjoyed these, should also like EngineerGuy's productions:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2bkHVIDjXS7sgrgjFtzOXQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2bkHVIDjXS7sgrgjFtzOXQ)
and [http://www.engineerguy.com/](http://www.engineerguy.com/)

------
Jack000
I've always thought xx-graphs would be better served with h264, with gif as a
fallback. Each frame is almost the same, seems a bit of a waste.

------
jwarzech
These are really cool! However I wish some of them animated a little slower or
let me select a section to animate at a time.

------
davidcollantes
Amazing work! Love his about:

"f you’re gonna do something you might as well do it RIGHT. Right?"

------
aw3c2
I am impressed at the efficient compression. Low color depth and dithering I
guess?

